# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Lire une image en Java

## didulle

Bonjour tout le monde
je suis dbutant en java. J'aimerais savoir comment faire pour lire une image et l'afficher  l'aide d'une interface graphique.
merci d'avance

----------


## eclesia

Il faut lire la FAQ avant, il y a plein de chose :

voir : http://java.developpez.com/faq/gui/?...general_images

----------

